# Bach Meets R.A.P. Music



## Klein Helmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Greetings chaps,

Helmer here. I have wanted to join a classical music forum for some time now. I like Strauss, Vivaldi, Brahms, and Chopin among several others. But for me, nothing tops the God of Art and Father of Western Music, the inestimable Johann Sebastian Bach.

I've always thought his work could be used to great effect in a rap song. I couldn't find anything like that, so I decided I would give it a try. This is only the second time I tried to rap, but I think it turned out alright. I hope you enjoy it.

Only the Very Best,

- Helmer


----------

